# Looking for advice please - list of tests suggested by a clinic?



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

Just hoping for a bit of advice / others thoughts please.

We are speaking with 2 or 3 clinics at the moment, before deciding which one to go with.  One of the clinics we had a consultation with last week has recommended the following tests (for both of us I think), to ensure there are no issues, prior to embarking on a further round of IVF (yet to be decided whether we do another OE or move on to DE).  As per my signature, we have had 5 rounds of IVF and one FET - out of these, we had one positive, which later resulted in a silent miscarriage. Response to stims fairly good and embryo quality has normally appeared fairly good too, although obviously as I am older now not many make it to blasto.  We even had a PGS tested normal hatching blastocyst transferred and lining apparently looked 'perfect', but still didn't work.  So....should I / we get all of the below tests and does anyone have any idea how much the blood tests would cost? 

1.F5 Leiden mutation
2. F2 Protrombin G20210A mutation
3. MTHFR C 677T polimorphism
4. Anticardiolipin antibodies
5. Annexin 5 antibodies
6. b2 glycoprotein antibodies
7. lupus anticoagulant
8. D-dimer
9. Coagulogram (fibrinogen,INR,APTT)
10. Clinical blood count ( thrombocytes number)
11. Protein C activity
12. Protein S deficiency
13. Homocysteine
14. Vit D level in blood
15.Karyotype for both partners
DNA Fragmentation in sperm

Any advice / thoughts would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks   xx


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Hi nicnik
I too would be interested in what tests to have so I do hope that someone will be able to answer your question. 
We've had two miscarriages. One from natural conception and one from IVF. I'm 42 in September and we're about to go again on IVF but taking tests will mean a delay of a month which doesn't sound like long, but at this age it feels like every second counts!
Tootles


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Tootles,

Thanks for your reply and so sorry to hear about your miscarriages. 

We are in Athens just now, about to meet with Serum clinic this afternoon, so will see what they say. I read a lot of good things, so it will be interesting to see how it goes. Think I will be getting an aquascan and have given them a menstrual blood sample which they test for hidden infections. My partner will have DNA fragmentation test too and we'll see what else they suggest. I'll ask them about the blood tests I mentioned above (suggested by a Russian clinic) and keep you posted. xx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Those tests are fairly standard suggestions and worth doing, I would also add in testing for nk cells, tnf alpha, kir's as you could have immune issues that the other tests wont show up. I think you can do those via serum or if not Dr Gorgy in London, serum will be cheaper though! Lots of luck


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks kittykat. xx


----------

